# graphic scrollbar



## fallonides (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been playing around with my site, trying to figure out how to do things for use on a later site.

I've been able to implement a graphic scrollbar, and it semed to be working for a while, but perhaps I've been playing around with some code a bit too much, but I cannot seem to figure out why it will not scroll down the entire page, just stopping part of the way down.

Could someone help?
http://christmaslist.port5.com


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Fallonides:
You've got alot of layout problems with the site, which I won't digress on unless you ask for help with them. Your scrolling issues are due to problems with the Animagic code... it doesn't seem to want to work well with hidden overflow. You can actually reach the bottom of the page by highlighting the text while you move down in the page. So it's definately a problem with Animagic and not the browser. I'd recommend just ditching them and setting your overflow to auto, unless you're really keen on them. It would be possible to make it work, but not with the way you have your div's set up.
-Six


----------



## fallonides (Nov 10, 2005)

I would welcome any help that would be given :smile: 

I'm playing with this site for fun, trying to work with some stuff I haven't yet, and using it as information for my family. I've always had trouble with aligning divs to look correct with both firefox and IE. 

When making this at first, the main thing I wanted to play with was the graphic scrollbar. I figured that no one really interested in the site, my family, would be using anything but IE, and i was just trying to throw the thing together quickly.

I really thought that something I did might have been the problem, as it *was* working, quite well, for about an hour or so. The problems seemed to start when I started playing around with creating and linking a CSS page with font/color info, etc., so at the time I just decided to scrap it, and go back to the way I was handling it in the first place. But it still had said problems. At the moment I'm just the slightest bit frustrated :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

are you coding manually, or using a program to generate your code?


----------



## fallonides (Nov 10, 2005)

Truthfully, in regards to the scrollbar, I found one on someone else's page as an example, and played and played with the code 'til I got it to work right with the way I wanted to use it... At least I *thought* I got it to work right 

I'd posted this question on another site, in case I didn't get a reply soon, and they were able to help me with modifying a bit of the code to get it to work right. At least it seems to work right for me. Are you seeing any change?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Lots 'o change. Looks better.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks better now. Only thing I would suggest is centering your site.

Apart from that, good site.


----------

